# Stock enquiry



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi,

Does C&S stock Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax? If not, what's the next best thing? Natty's blue? (dark metallic green Rover)

Also, is C&S offering any discount at the moment, perhaps for first time buyers new to detailing?  I'm considering purchasing a Gilmour as well if you have them in stock?

cheers
Jim


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

We dont sell clearkote products but we do have a few Nattys Blue left  

For the next few days we offer a discount and then we will be bringing discounts to a close. all you need to do is put "dw" without the speech marks into the cart page under the offer cde section. This code will give you 10% off your order. 

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> We dont sell clearkote products but we do have a few Nattys Blue left
> 
> For the next few days we offer a discount and then we will be bringing discounts to a close. all you need to do is put "dw" without the speech marks into the cart page under the offer cde section. This code will give you 10% off your order.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

Is the Gilmour foam gun you sell the 5-ratio adjustable type or not? The wording on the website has confused me!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes it is, I believe they all are adjustable


----------

